# a 1986 720 4x4 I might buy(Plz help)



## 2ndchance (Sep 12, 2007)

I am looking at an 86 720 4x4 right now online. And it's for sale. I have some pictures and I can see some rust on the hood and a little on the rear fenders. My question is that he says the engine doesn't work but he has a brand new head for it. He also said with the new head, that it would work. 
Not sure of the mileage or if it's a 5-spd or not. 
Here's all the add said:

​"*great truck for to work on. The tires alone are worth $500. but I need to get rid of it. I have a brand new head for it. Just didn't have time to put it together. Body needs some work but is in great shape. engine does not work. 4x4
inline 6*"

If it doesn't have extremely high miles is it worth it...$500? 
What should I look/listen for other that frame rust and smooth shifting?

Please help. 

Thanks in advance,
2ndchance


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are the pictures of the truck. This might give you an idea. It looks like it was wheeled?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Where's this truck from? Nissan 720's in the US never came with 6 cyl. engines, is the reason I ask. 

I wouldn't expect a 21 year old truck to NOT have high mileage. Rust is the main thing and these trucks were famous for having it. I would have the truck checked out by a reputable mechanic of your choosing before dumping one dime on it. I also don't see how you're going to check for "smooth shifting" if the engine doesn't work? You also don't know what you'll find when you remove the head nor do you know what the conditions of the rings are until you start it and run it. Let's face it: it's a "project truck" at best. If the body is in bad shape, it's junk. He may think his tires are worth $500, but what he thinks and what they are worth can be two differant things. 

Bottom line, think hard about if this is something that you really want to get involved with. If it is, bring someone with mechanical knowledge and experience with you and have it checked out before you lay out the cash.


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not sure where it's from. All I know is that it's for sale here locally. 
Well, yeah high mileage, but I was looking at an 84 720 for sale and it only had 172k on it. That's what I mean. I don't want like 210k+miles. I would have my friend who works on cars look at it.
Well, I mean push the clutch in and see if it goes into all gears. 
Yeah, they don't look like they're worth $200!
Ok, will do. Thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did I read that right.. an "inline 6" ?? if so, I would keep looking....


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah. smj999smj said that V6's weren't made in Us. That would mean that parts for them would be hard as crap to find right?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Nissan didnt use a V6 in a truck until 86.5 (hardbody) yeah... parts could be difficult to find, unless that engine is from something that was destined for the USA, but if the current owner has any doubts of what it come from.... run!


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

It's shouldn't be an inline six nor a V6. There wouldn't be room under the hood for an inline 6 and my guess would be that it has an Naps-Z four cylinder, 2.4L, either carb or EFI since EFI was an option in 1986. That's the engine with two spark plugs per cylinder which is an emissions thing rather than performance. Not one of my favorites. The V6 came out in 86.5, as SPEEDO said, but that's a different truck (D21). Personally, I'd steer clear. There's really nothing special about these trucks and you could most likely find a better example for somewhere near the same price considering the money you'd have to spend to get it going. My take is, if all it needed was the head to make it run, the head would be on it.


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 12, 2007)

K. I will "run"!:fluffy: 

Thanks.


----------

